
Spotify Disrupted the Music World, Now It’s Doing the Same to Wall Street - angpappas
https://www.wsj.com/articles/spotify-disrupted-the-music-world-now-its-doing-the-same-to-wall-street-1516024778
======
siruncledrew
Someone on HN gave an interesting point a while back about how the 3 major
labels (Sony, Universal, and Warner) basically have Spotify by the balls,
since they now have public filings insights into Spotify's performance and can
increase their royalties accordingly. These 3 labels basically own 95% of the
popular songs on Spotify, so I wonder how Spotify will deal with this.

